# New Pics



## Butterbelly (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi All,

I thought I'd post some of my newer pics on here. I don't get around to having very many of them taken, but here are a few from Thanksgiving week. Enjoy!


----------



## Obesus (Dec 3, 2005)

You're telling us over here that you like fat men! Wowzers...gosh....you're pretty dang awesome over there! I know that there is a lot of discussion about whether fat men prefer fat women or thin women, but you just have that perk and pep and spirit! Welcome to the board, fer sure! :bow: 
PS you're purty too! LOL


----------



## fatboy1004 (Dec 3, 2005)

Great pics! And a bbw/ffa/feeder to boot -- what a combo. I think I speak for a lot of us when I say that your pic posts are always welcome.


----------



## Butterbelly (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks, I'll post more pics sometime soon.


----------



## gorddito (Dec 3, 2005)

oooh i all ways read your journal, and now i have a face to match with those great stories i don't gonna miss it (Mr. chubs is sooo lucky)


----------



## Butterbelly (Dec 4, 2005)

Aww, thanks. I'm glad you like reading my journal, however you might miss out on the better posts if you aren't one of my "LJ friends."


----------



## Goreki (Dec 4, 2005)

good onya for posting those. 
I've wanted to start an ffa thread, or at least see some pictures of my board sisters for a while, but i've been too timid to do anything about it.


----------



## blubberboy767 (Dec 4, 2005)

Now that's one hot BBW! Love the pic of you eating the candy


----------



## Butterbelly (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks, I enjoyed eating those eclairs too


----------



## Butterbelly (Dec 4, 2005)

Goreki said:


> good onya for posting those.
> I've wanted to start an ffa thread, or at least see some pictures of my board sisters for a while, but i've been too timid to do anything about it.



No point in being shy...I'll happily start up a FFA thread for you if you want me to...I'm not all that shy


----------



## Butterbelly (Dec 4, 2005)

Obesus said:


> You're telling us over here that you like fat men! Wowzers...gosh....you're pretty dang awesome over there! I know that there is a lot of discussion about whether fat men prefer fat women or thin women, but you just have that perk and pep and spirit! Welcome to the board, fer sure! :bow:
> PS you're purty too! LOL



Thanks, Obesus...I'll keep the pics coming then


----------



## Obesus (Dec 4, 2005)

You have the official blessings of the designated Board Fat Holy Man! LOL  
I read the story about the eclairs and just sighed...very cute! You add a definite pizzazz, zing, zip and powie to the Board! Great having you contributing to the FFA world here! :eat1: :kiss2: 
PS Your lad is very very lucky!



Butterbelly said:


> Thanks, Obesus...I'll keep the pics coming then


----------



## Butterbelly (Dec 5, 2005)

Obesus said:


> PS Your lad is very very lucky!



I sure hope he knows that...I think he does


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 5, 2005)

Thank you, on behalf of my fellow BHM-FA's, at least the ones with good taste! And here I thought all the web girl models only liked the skinny guys...


----------



## Butterbelly (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks, Buffetbelly. I'm not a webgirl model...I've thought about it, but all of the webgirls I've seen are extremely beautiful, and have someone to take their pics all the time...I don't


----------

